# Army Builder releases



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I know that Lone Wolf was having legal issues with Games Workshop, but luckily they're still cranking out updates for Army Builder.


Link to all data files:
http://www.datafilecentral.com/user/datafiles.asp?context=a3

Edit for clarification/additional releases since the site's been down:

Army Builder V3.4B released 11DEC12
Warhammer 40K: V1.14 released 14FEB13 (bug fixes for new DA codex)
Warhammer Fantasy: V2.52 released 30JAN13
Kings of War (Mantic Games): V3.42 released 05FEB13
Dystopian Wars: V1.80 released 10FEB13 (fixed bugs with Vanguard Class Submarines)


----------



## yorii (Sep 27, 2009)

Tried this yesterday, it's quite complete from a codex sense as far as I could tell. But it seems to be missing a whole load of IA-models.


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

no flack missy option for havocs


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm finding some minor errors, for instance I couldn't equip my Terminator champion with any weapons except the standard power-weapons or combi. My try tweaking the files myself.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Anubite said:


> no flack missy option for havocs


That was the only obvious issue I saw as well, but I also use battle scribe so that's not an issue with that software


----------



## Cougar (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sure the maintainers will patch them in.

They have done a good job in removing all the rules and replace them with References .
I just have to go and put them back in again..... lol

I use it to save time digging through inches of brb and codex. Lol


----------



## VonMarlon (Apr 18, 2011)

Spawn are showing as Slow & purposeful also. Nothing too major though for editing out so far. They have done a good job for a first release.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I can't find the 40K file, what is it called? I looked at all the files released in Oct but no 40K one. Maybe it got pulled already?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Hrm yeah it doesn't have any GW game on that list anymore except for LotR... maybe GW finally won? Have you tried downloading it through the client?


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Boc said:


> Hrm yeah it doesn't have any GW game on that list anymore except for LotR... maybe GW finally won? Have you tried downloading it through the client?


My license expired and I'm not gonna drop another $20 to renew it. Is that how you got the files?


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Found the files for download on Dakkadakka.com. Here is the link, click on the link in the first post.

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/468484.page


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Updated original post with 40K updates, Dystopian Wars and Kings of War.


----------

